# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  28 Ways To Make A Girl Smile

## syeda

[1] tell her she is Beautiful. not hot or fine. 

[2] hold her hand at ANY moment even if it is just for a second.

[3] Kiss her on the forehead 

[4] leave her voice messages to wake up to.

[5] ALWAYS tell her you love her at any & and all times. 

[6] when she is upset, hold her tight & tell her how much she means to u 

[7] recognize the small things ..they usually mean the most.

[8] call her Sweetie or BABY 

[9] Sing to her no matter how horrible your voice is 

[10] pick her over all the OTHER girls you hang out with

[11] write her notes. (she loves them) 

[12] introduce her to family & friends as your girlfriend

[13] play with her hair. 

[14] pick her up, tickle her, & play WRESTLE with her. 

[15] sit in the park & just TALK to her. 

[16] tell her funny jokes, tell her stupid jokes, just tell her joke

[17] throw pebbles at her window in the middle of the night just because u missed her. 

[18] let her fall asleep in your arms

[19] carve your names into a TREE. 

[20] if she`s mad. Kiss her

[21] give her piggyback rides

[22] bring her flowers just because 

[23] treat her the same around your friends as you do when you`re alone

[24] look her in the eyes & Smile 

[25] let her take as many pictures as she wants

[26] SL0W DANCE with her, even if there isn''t any music playing

[27] KISS HER IN THE RAIN 

[28] if you`re in love with her tell her


TRY IT!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

:Big Grin: 
Thanx a lot Syeda for sharing.

I really need them.

----------


## manni9

[16] tell her funny jokes, tell her stupid jokes, just tell her joke 

IT WORKS !!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> bring her flowers


true true :ye;

----------


## manni9

ab ittne pese kon zaya ker 1 muskarahat keliye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> ab ittne pese kon zaya ker 1 muskarahat keliye


kanjoos logon ko phir aik muskurahat bhi nahi milti, phir kehte hian larkiyan to bari rude hoti hain 8-)

----------


## manni9

well lardkian mere liye flowers khareedti hain,aur mere aage peeche ghoomti hain.Me ke saath aur rude no no aaj taak nahi 
:P

----------


## Roshni

> well lardkian mere liye flowers khareedti hain,aur mere aage peeche ghoomti hain.Me ke saath aur rude no no aaj taak nahi 
> :P


haaye re day dreaming  :Embarrassment:  :duno;

----------


## xeon

27th sahee hai :up;

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Tue Sep 20, 2005 9:52 am
> 
> well lardkian mere liye flowers khareedti hain,aur mere aage peeche ghoomti hain.Me ke saath aur rude no no aaj taak nahi 
> :P
> 
> 
> haaye re day dreaming   :duno;


jee nahi itz not a khuwab  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

uff har waqt har kisi se ap lara karo acha!!!

----------


## manni9

acha na Neeraz tou na hoon na aap  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

[9] Sing to her no matter how horrible your voice is 

interesting :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> 27th sahee hai  :up;


french kissing tips perh le jiye ga.. and one more tip.. brush your teeth before you try that.. werna thapar b per sakta hai :ang9:

----------


## Endurer

and btw.. ye 28 ways try kerne ki jagah i would just sit idle.. itna time nahien k aise experiments kerte phiren :P

----------


## manni9

> and btw.. ye 28 ways try kerne ki jagah i would just sit idle.. itna time nahien k aise experiments kerte phiren :P


aur nahi tou kya,jis ko aana hea aae werna *Next*  :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

Bingo!  :Big Grin: 

thats the spirit :wink:

----------


## syeda

lolzz ap b aise hi karo ge???  :Big Grin:  

graet manni ji ki bat manein ge to tarakee to ho gi..lol

----------


## Endurer

lolz, bas dekh lein  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ji wo to mein dekh rahi hon  :Big Grin:  

well how r u??

----------


## Endurer

i'm good, thanks  :Smile: 

yourself?

----------


## syeda

hmm fine shine fit n cool

watsup??

----------


## Endurer

listening to the great divide by scott stapp (ex vocalist of creed)

nothing else.

how was your day?

----------


## syeda

fine..bas sara din PC k age bhethe raho aur kam karte raho aur ankhein b thakti rehti hein..lol

----------


## Endurer

same here, per anhkhien nahi thakte mere... thore dair k lie nazar hata leta hoon, to sab sahee ho jata hai  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

ya aisa to mein b kar leti hon break le leti hon..magar ghar jate jate haat zara kharab i ho jati hai..lagta hai glassess lagwani parein gi

----------


## Endurer

I pray k glasses na lagien, kaafi problem hote hai baad mein un se  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

> I pray k glasses na lagien, kaafi problem hote hai baad mein un se


Q bhaee kaisi problems hoti hain Partner??? zara mai bhi to sunun?  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon Sep 26, 2005 12:10 pm
> 
> I pray k glasses na lagien, kaafi problem hote hai baad mein un se 
> 
> 
> Q bhaee kaisi problems hoti hain Partner??? zara mai bhi to sunun?


Haan khabar dar jo glasses ke bare main kuch kaha me bhi Chusmatu hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Tue Sep 27, 2005 4:04 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon Sep 26, 2005 12:10 pm
> 
> ...


are are meine kab abhi lagwai hein mughe dar hai k lagwani na par jayein coz ankhein kafi thak jati hein jis ki waja se mein ne feel kia k meri eye sight weak ho rahi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

tou aankon ko Dabaliya kero :P

----------


## syeda

lolzzz

tak ankhein abi jo kam deti hein wo b na dein..lol

----------


## manni9

Allah na kare me tou kidding ker raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ab aye na line par..lol

----------


## manni9

me tou kub ka line per hoon,yeh tou aap hi ko nazar nahi aata  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz ji mughe nazar a raha tha magar ap line par abhi aye ho

----------


## manni9

challain deer aast Durust Aast  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ya ap par bilkul suit kar raha hai ..lol

----------


## manni9

mujh per tou sub kuch hi suite kerta hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

kher phir mein kia kahon achi bat hai

----------


## manni9

aap kuch nah kahin,bus ladu perde bantain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

kiyun???

----------


## manni9

aaj me 1st time new uni main betha huwa hoon.Issi Khushi main  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

gr888888888888888888888888888

pehle din hi chating ho rahi hai..shabash bohot taraki karein ge ap..lol

----------


## manni9

aameen,
lekin abhi classes start nahi huwi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

kab hon gi?

----------


## manni9

4th say  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

aur 5th se ramazan..lol

----------


## manni9

haan,i love Ramadan  :Big Grin: 
n my classes 
n "SHE"  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

she??

----------


## manni9

Wohi mujh say na milne wali :P

----------


## syeda

lolzz to unka ramazan se kia relation??

----------


## manni9

kuch nahi per love say tou hea na  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz magar mein ramazan ki bat kar rahi thi

----------


## manni9

aur main un ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lekin mein to ramazan ki kar rahi thi na..

----------


## manni9

lekin meri dunya gool hea,saari baatin Un per aaker hi khatam hooti hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

han dekha jaye ga jab shadi ho jaye gi..lol

----------


## manni9

^haan dekh lain ge  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Yeh peh kounsi Chemistry chal raha hai :blush: me ko b lesson lena hai :mrgreen: 


jk :blush:

----------


## manni9

> Yeh peh kounsi Chemistry chal raha hai :blush: me ko b lesson lena hai :mrgreen: 
> 
> 
> jk :blush:


yeh aap nahi samjhingi :P

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Oct 03, 2005 9:02 pm
> 
> Yeh peh kounsi Chemistry chal raha hai :blush: me ko b lesson lena hai :mrgreen: 
> 
> 
> jk :blush:
> 
> 
> yeh aap nahi samjhingi :P


tau app samjha dayen na :wink:

----------


## syeda

unko khud samagh ayi ho to wo tum ko kuch samghaein na..lol

----------


## SinnerMan

i like the tips, it worked for me :P

----------


## movieji

yaar ladkiyon ko upar wala bhi nahi samajh saka tou hum log kya cheej hain .. ;-)

----------


## aquaries_12

awwww......that's so cute....i agree with most of them just not all. :Smile:

----------


## chanmakhnaa

or just tickle her to make her smile

----------


## chanmakhnaa

or just tickle her to make her smile

----------


## palwasha

manni ap ko larney key elwa kucgh aur nahi ata

----------


## Mr_cool

last 5 thik hain ......

----------


## Ansiasdh

aah!! i asked my bf to rad this.. n he fought with me over it!!!! how shud i smile???...HELP!!

----------


## loveuronit

thanks

----------


## loveuronit

thanks

----------


## bhuvnesh_sharma1

if i would b university
i would have alloted u a phd degree for the same

----------

